# Don't Cook Your Dog!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The Cockapoo Owners Club are supporting the Dogs Today 'Don't cook your dog' campaign. We think it is so important to remind people in this hot weather that it is not ok to leave your dog in a car even with the windows open.

http://www.dogstodaymagazine.co.uk/dontcookyourdog/index.html

Please pass this on to any other dog related organisations that you may have contact with. There are free downloads and you could even ask your groomer or vet to put up a poster. 

http://www.dogstodaymagazine.co.uk/dontcookyourdog/downloads.htm


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes don't cook your dog ... or fall over on melting ice cubes yourself ... JoJo had a moment, as my poos are enjoying lots of ice cubes in a cool kitchen, I didn't see the puddles on the floor and almost slipped ... not a good look... on my butt .. so all stay cool and safe in this lovely weather


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor JoJo!  Hope you are ok! Sending hugs :hug: ! xxx


----------

